# Oneida Upgrade parts!!!!!! A must have!!



## rohk4 (Jul 5, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

:d


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

that bow in the pics looks killer. looks like a much shorter brace height than i'm used to seeing on an oneida.what kind of speed are they getting with this conversion?


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

actually BH on this Pro is quite a bit shorter then average !! both powers & outers were chopped off to accommodate my Grandson !! who by the way is much too young for the Pro but if i give to Grandchildren, Wife lets me keep :smile: not built for speed as i increased cable length for lower DW !!
Richard


----------



## duramax31 (Nov 28, 2008)

will they have a website?


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

here ya go. http://www.5150bows.com/index.htm web site

http://www.5150bows.com/forum/index.php? forum


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

...sweeeeeet :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yep*

I know those guys............


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

&&&&&&&&& we know you !! where ya been ?? when you come'n home, we got WORK FOR YOU :mg:
get home safe
Richard


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

hey IBBW, it's good o see ya around, dang had me worried. as all of us at GulfCoast Archery have said before, get home safe!!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

yep, yep


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*oneida limb cups*

lets go up for a good bow and good guys.
:smile:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

To the Top for some grear guys.:thumbs_up


----------

